# No archery hunt reports yet?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

We are half a week in to the archery hunt and not a single post yet? What gives? Anyhow, I haven't got to hunt much yet. I got down the day before the opener and the morning of. My work week starts bright and early on Sunday so there was no evening hunt for me as I had to book it home and spend 4 days trying to be somewhat mentally present at work. Tomorrow is finally my "Friday" so I will head down and get to my spot well after dark tomorrow night and give it hell Thursday, Friday, and Saturday morning.

When I got to my place last Friday I found a beautiful typical 4x4 right before dark. I tried him at first light opening morning and got busted by a doe that was in the area and when she blew out she took him with her. I'm hoping to get even this weekend but we will see how it goes. I'm dying for the wallowing activity to start. I still have my tree stand over my wallow and my brother put up a blind on it this year as well. You can see more area from the tree stand but the blind will be more conducive for some nice, long sits. How's everybody else making out?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

First time ever bow hunting but went up after Elk on the opener.

Didn’t locate any Elk until Saturday evening when I got busted by a small group of cows. Had one coming to a spot where I feel I may have had a shot but she winded me, changed direction and ran past at 30 yards with her calf in tow never presenting a shot.

Tried again Sunday morning to see if I could ambush that same group and never saw any of them.

All in all, a fun adventure and I’m hoping to get after them again over the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Didn't find them Sunday 'cause they were all at church! :grin:

Seriously though, keep at it. Guys like you first time bowhunting connect and have the best stories.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I killed a cow this morning...


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Had a couple close calls with some cow elk over opening weekend. No shots fired however. I’m going to look for a deer to shoot after work tomorrow. Didn’t see many deer opening weekend but saw lots of elk.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I was sitting in some pines with my boys opening morning when we heard a spike bugle. Then he bugled again 10 minutes later. Like an idiot, I forgot to bring my elk calls that day having left them at camp, so we slowly started hiking toward the bugle. We heard some sticks crack up ahead and saw a spike bull looking at us. I ranged him at 30 yards, but unfortunately, his vitals were behind a tree. I knocked an arrow and started taking a few steps to the side to get a shooting lane when one of my boys stepped on an old rotted log and spooked him. He ran off never to be seen again.

An hour or so later I was sitting with my 12-year-old on his first big game hunt in a small opening in the pines with a game trail running through it. He was tired and laid down and was about asleep when a cow and calf ran came through on the trail, they weren’t running but were on the move. Must have been spooked by other hunters. As they were coming in I got him up, handed him his bow and they stopped broadside 10 yards away, looking at us. He stood there frozen, like a deer in the headlights. I whispered, “shoot her!”, “shooter her!”. After 5-10 seconds or so, they turned around and took off the same direction they came. “I couldn’t shoot it Dad, I don’t have my release on”. Before he laid down, he had taken his release off, and couldn’t take the shot. :?

In hindsight, perhaps I should have shot the cow and had him later shoot the calf to pull off our first true johnnycake cow/calf combo.

So, we had a couple close calls, but couldn’t seal the deal. Still, a successful weekend and some lessons learned for a couple young hunters.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

sheepassassin said:


> I killed a cow this morning...


Any damage to your vehicle?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

No reports from me because I didn't have service til yesterday....

Opening morning was sitting a well-traveled trail from water to bedding area. Had to take a leak, so I set my bow down and took care of business.

As soon as I finished, a cow elk walked right into the clearing in front of me at 18 yards. Bow was still sitting on the ground next to me, and when I tried to grab it she blew out of there.

Saw lots of bucks as well, but another impatient hunter decided to not let them bed down and blew the whole bachelor group of 15 bucks out of the basin.

Sunday Morning was quiet, but my buddy harvested a spike elk late Sunday night. Got him quartered and hung. The two of us packed him out the 4.5 miles in 1 trip the next morning.

Spent yesterday cutting and packaging meat. 

Headed back up labor day, hoping it's my turn.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Had a spike bull feeding at 100 yds opening night. There was a great avenue of approach and the ground was still soft from an earlier rain shower. In my mind I thought "do I really want to end it the first day?" Then reality slapped me upside the head with the realization these chances are few and far between. After coming to my senses I started my approach and slipped up to 55 yds. which is well within my comfort range. As I connected my release and began to draw I glanced to my left to see a cow and calf looking directly at me from about 15 yds. :shock: I was so focused on the bull I had never even seen them! Well, as soon as we made eye contact the cow knew it was time to exit stage left, and most expediently. Of course she ran right past the bull and my opportunity vanished into the trees.
Oh well, the chase continues.


----------



## cottonwood (May 17, 2018)

No luck here, spent all weekend and Monday up. Bucks are spooked by all the ATV, usually the 2nd-3rd week is better for me.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm headed west tomorrow and will be there until the end of season. Hopefully reports will come afterwards


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

High Desert Elk said:


> Any damage to your vehicle?


Not this time. But the one before this one cost the owner of the cow 18k in damages and repair


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Was in the middle of a huge herd this morning. Over 30 elk easily. I got within range of 2 cows but unfortunately the trees were so thick I couldn’t get a shot. Sitting on a water hole now, bored out of my mind. Hopefully the patience will pay off!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No reports, because the only "dead meat" is this forum. It has slowed way down over the last 2 years....


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My brother's archery elk and deer starts in WY next Sat. Should hopefully be able to share some photos then.

I'm wishing I had a bow - I'll definitely have to give it a try sometime soon!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I could have shot a 2 point buck the other night after work but let him go. We are going to try to get back into the elk the next 2 weekends. I’m on call for work this weekend and I’m hoping someone can post a successful report to keep me entertained until I can go back out.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I got one coming.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I had a clean miss this morning on a buck. I guess thats something....

Now im just kicking back in some trees waiting to see what these bedded bucks below me do when they get up.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> The two of us packed him out the 4.5 miles in 1 trip the next morning.


Wow. You the Man!



Kwalk3 said:


> Headed back up labor day, hoping it's my turn.


Good luck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I gave a opening day report in the Big Game forum.:-?
Unfortunately the kid I took out last weekend dislocated his shoulder at last nights football game on the very last offensive play of the game.  He won't be able to pull back his bow for at least two weeks. The poor kid has had some crappy luck in the past two weeks.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got back into town late Thursday nite. Had a blast. Was chasing elk, no deer bow tag this year. 
Got into elk everyday but 1. That was the day a buddy came up and hunted with me. Told him that he is bad luck. Hunted by myself the rest of the time. I actually hunt better by myself. 
Got into a huge herd the one nite. Too many eyes to get close to the bulls. 
Saw 1 bunch of 100+ on Tuesday morning, but they were on the other side of the gulch. 
Couldn't get in front of them before they got across. So I had to just watch as they went into the trees at 150 yards, onto a place I did not have permission. Was cool to just listen to them. 
I had cows at 35-40 yards 3 times that did not know I was there. But, with the 3 season tag I wanted to try to get into the bulls. 
Was a good few days off for sure. Took some time off in the middle of the hunt, and the last 3 days off. 
So, looking forward to when they start rutting a bit. Some were talking the first few days. Should be fun 
Did not see a lot in the way of deer. A couple of the better ones dissappeared since opening day.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I got back into town late Thursday nite. Had a blast. Was chasing elk, no deer bow tag this year.
> Got into elk everyday but 1. That was the day a buddy came up and hunted with me. Told him that he is bad luck. Hunted by myself the rest of the time. I actually hunt better by myself.
> Got into a huge herd the one nite. Too many eyes to get close to the bulls.
> Saw 1 bunch of 100+ on Tuesday morning, but they were on the other side of the gulch.
> ...


I was told your side of the gulch doesn't have very man elk these past few years. I guess I was told wrong.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

They come and go where I am at. Just have to enjoy it when they go thru. 
I may not see an elk the rest of the hunt. Sometimes don't see an elk the whole hunt.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

We spent this past weekend (in fact, my brothers are still there) in our typical hunting areas on the Boulder. Like always the elk were numerous and could be found if you put the time and effort in to get where they are. In the end, 3 elk were shot from 4 hunters in our camp.

Unfortunately, though, this is the second year in a row where the deer hunting prospects looked really poor. Though I don't have a deer tag and wasn't necessarily keying on finding deer, the areas where we normally see nice bucks weren't yielding very many does let alone nice bucks. In fact, after putting a lot of miles on the boots, I ended up seeing only a handful of yearling bucks and one mature buck the whole weekend--a far cry from normal years. Even worse, though, was the lack of does and fawns. In fact, I saw a total of about 10 deer yesterday in an area where it is common to see groups of 10-15 bucks and the does and fawns are abundant. What gives?

After two years of mild winters in a row, I would have felt like the deer should be doing really well in this area; however, our anecdotal experiences have said otherwise. What I did notice in this area this year, though, was that the feed was really poor. The dry weather and lack of rain has certainly made a difference to not only a lot of the browse in the area but also the springs and ponds. Though water is still abundant in this area, it seems like the numerous cows--which are always present in this area--have done a real number on the available feed and a lot of the ground was covered in cow crap or simply bare with dirt. It made me wonder if the deer in that area are struggling to compete with the cows for available food sources and are not entering the winter with enough fat reserves. Who knows?

But, it is frustrating when many of the units in the surrounding areas seem to be really improving in recent years and our favorite area seems to be getting worse. In fact, just 5-6 years ago I was feeling like the hunting in this area was as good or better than I had ever seen. Since then, though, the bottom has fallen out...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Unfortunately, though, this is the second year in a row where the deer hunting prospects looked really poor. Though I don't have a deer tag and wasn't necessarily keying on finding deer, the areas where we normally see nice bucks weren't yielding very many does let alone nice bucks. In fact, after putting a lot of miles on the boots, I ended up seeing only a handful of yearling bucks and one mature buck the whole weekend--a far cry from normal years. Even worse, though, was the lack of does and fawns. In fact, I saw a total of about 10 deer yesterday in an area where it is common to see groups of 10-15 bucks and the does and fawns are abundant. What gives?
> 
> After two years of mild winters in a row, I would have felt like the deer should be doing really well in this area; however, our anecdotal experiences have said otherwise. What I did notice in this area this year, though, was that the feed was really poor. The dry weather and lack of rain has certainly made a difference to not only a lot of the browse in the area but also the springs and ponds. Though water is still abundant in this area, it seems like the numerous cows--which are always present in this area--have done a real number on the available feed and a lot of the ground was covered in cow crap or simply bare with dirt. It made me wonder if the deer in that area are struggling to compete with the cows for available food sources and are not entering the winter with enough fat reserves. Who knows?
> 
> But, it is frustrating when many of the units in the surrounding areas seem to be really improving in recent years and our favorite area seems to be getting worse. In fact, just 5-6 years ago I was feeling like the hunting in this area was as good or better than I had ever seen. Since then, though, the bottom has fallen out...


Sorry to hear about that in your report. While I think we hunt a different area of the unit, we also noted some unusual things on "our" area last year on the deer hunt. Sadly, no tags for me this year so I haven't (and likely won't) get down there this season. Where we go, the higher areas "on the mountain" were markedly devoid of deer. Areas which almost always hold lots of deer, and bucks, had almost nothing there. The forage appeared to be fine and no, there were no storms to push them lower. However, the lower areas, some adjacent to alfalfa fields, but not all, were crawling with deer. They were there in numbers that I'd never seen before in hunting that area since I was a kid. We eventually had a successful hunt in these locations. Both of the deer my buddy and I harvested were very fat.

While I certainly accept that a certain percentage of the herd will transition to hanging out in the alfalfa, it was a bit surprising to see the numbers we did in areas that usually don't hold as many deer. The unit is huge though and these observations may be completely irrelevant to your preferred area.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

brisket said:


> In hindsight, perhaps I should have shot the cow and had him later shoot the calf to pull off our first true johnnycake cow/calf combo.


Rookie.

Always be ready to shoot the mama so the kids can shoot the babies 8)


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

We spent the whole week down around the Loa / Bicknell area from Sunday evening until Saturday noon. The first two days were on the Boulders south of Bicknell, the rest of the week on the Parkers, west of Loa. Hardly anything there on the Boulders. Had a lot of rain beginning on Tuesday and then every evening until we left on Saturday. We moved over to the Parker Mountains on Tuesday afternoon and the deer were everywhere. Few bucks but lots and lots of does. Did I mention does everywhere. Probably ran into 70 on Wednesday. Finally quit counting the rest of the week. They were all lower on the mtn, if you can call 9300 feet lower. Finally started seeing small bucks on Thursday, all small 2 points and spikes, did put the sneak on one beautiful 4 point but got busted. Many of the does had twins. A couple had triplets. Ran into one doe with 5 fawns. Don't think they were all her's. but they were traveling with her. A lot of the fawns are still sporting spots. I have a doe permit for the Fremont River bottom in that area that I may go back down to hunt in the next week or so. As far as Bucks, I will probably take a small one. I am wanting some meat this year for salami & jerky and the younger bucks are much better eating.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Had my 9 year old son with me this last weekend while we looked to find an elk to put an arrow in. Poor guy never gets to see any action when he comes up into the mountains with me...until this year!

Saturday evening we called in two bulls to us with some aggressive cow calling. My son was the first to spot the first bull and he couldn't stop shaking he was so happy/nervous! Came in about 25 yards to our right and stayed in the only unshootable coverage in the spot, smart thing. 

The second bull was much bigger and came in while we were doing some walking and cow calling. He busted us the same time we saw him. I stopped him at 50 yards as he went away from us but only his rear end was in the open, no shot taken.

While we didn't harvest anything yet it has been extremely exciting, especially for my boy. He can't stop telling everyone he sees about all the fun we had. Hope for more to come in a few more days!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Wasatch Wings said:


> Had my 9 year old son with me this last weekend while we looked to find an elk to put an arrow in. Poor guy never gets to see any action when he comes up into the mountains with me...until this year!
> 
> Saturday evening we called in two bulls to us with some aggressive cow calling. My son was the first to spot the first bull and he couldn't stop shaking he was so happy/nervous! Came in about 25 yards to our right and stayed in the only unshootable coverage in the spot, smart thing.
> 
> ...


Hook, Line and SINKER! That's how you get and keep those youngsters interested in the activity of hunting.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm a little late with the report but I whacked a spike elk last weekend. Snuck in on a herd and arrowed him at about 20 yards. There were some branch antlered bulls in the herd but I have no self control when an bull of any size is giving me a bow range opportunity. I was down hunting the past couple days and the bulls are starting to bugle and wallow now. My wife had some close encounters on both bulls and some nice bucks. Nocked an arrow more than once, but never could quite seal the deal.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Congrats! It was really quiet where I was at last weekend. The bulls were in singles but not coming in to my cow calls. Hoping they get more aggressive this weekend!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I killed another cow last Wednesday with my bow...2 elk tags down, 1 elk tag left


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Quick update.......
In one of my posts in this thread I said I may not see elk again in this hunt. 
I jinxed myself for sure !!!!
I hunted 4 days labor day weekend, and a day and a half this weekend. 
Haven't seen an elk. :sad: 
That's the way my area is. Going to take the last 2 days off and go hang out. 
Just have to hope they wander back thru. :mrgreen:


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

I had a weird labor day weekend hunt as well, everything seemed to really die down for us as well, it didn't seem to be from pressure either, maybe the previous pressure moved them out to new spots but I thought it was oddly quiet on Wasatch East.


----------

